# Lillard making all star team is a joke



## mixums (Mar 14, 2011)

Even as a fan, I have to say he didn't deserve it. His play in January was brutal and his team struggled mightily. Lillards defense was also bad all year. Dragic on Phoenix was a much better choice even though I expect the suns to fold at some point. Conley was also a better choice for a more complete all around game. I really don't think lillard will see many more all star games after this one unless guys get hurt. Teams have figured him and the blazers out sadly.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Despite the dreary outlook of the post above me, I think Lillard is a solid offensive player. Other solid offensive players who don't play defense and whose teams have good records at the break make the all-star team every year. Not a big surprise.


----------



## Milos.Djuric (Oct 22, 2013)

I also don't see it as a surprise, though I think that Dragic deserves it more, we will see what will happen until the weekend.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Milos.Djuric said:


> I also don't see it as a surprise, though I think that Dragic deserves it more, we will see what will happen until the weekend.


Dragic is definitely more deserving, but Lillard still isn't a huge surprise.


----------



## Milos.Djuric (Oct 22, 2013)

RollWithEm said:


> Dragic is definitely more deserving, but Lillard still isn't a huge surprise.


Like I said I don't see it as a surprise at all. Now I'm just wondering who will the comm. choose instead Kobe and potentially CP. I hope Dragic, but I'm afraid that Anthony Davis has better chances as a New Orleans player where the AS is held.


----------



## mixums (Mar 14, 2011)

I try to be fair.... Lillard making it is a disgrace to the west. 

With that said la not starting is a bigger disgrace so guess that balances out.

Better pgs then lillard..... Parker Westbrook Paul dragic Lawson curry Conley and maybe Rubio


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Weird. He has definitely been better than Tony Parker who made it so I don't see the complaint


----------



## mixums (Mar 14, 2011)

He was better then Parker a month maybe


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

For a Blazers fan, you sure do seem to hate your team and its players. 

Lillard has had a very good year. I think he was deserving of making the team.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

When did everyone stop loving Damian Lillard? I think his all star bid is totally fine. Maybe there's a guy or two that could have been in his place (Dragic, Davis) but it's pretty close either way.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

MIXUM never fails to stir the pot.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

MARIS61 said:


> MIXUM never fails to stir the pot.


Welcome back.


----------



## mixums (Mar 14, 2011)

i loved lillard until january started. hes been terrible and looks like he doesnt care. his defense is putrid.


----------



## ponderguy (Jan 31, 2014)

rubio over lillard??? love to hear the reasoning behind it. Rubio is one of the worst shooters in league history


----------



## mixums (Mar 14, 2011)

other then shooting.... rubio is way better. better defender by a mile, better assists, better rebounder and finisher. lillard can shoot 3s thats it.


----------



## ponderguy (Jan 31, 2014)

mixums said:


> other then shooting.... rubio is way better. better defender by a mile, better assists, better rebounder and finisher. lillard can shoot 3s thats it.


he is literally on pace to be the worst shooter in NBA history. i don't care if he can walk across water any time you are the worst anything in nba history you do not deserve to be in the ASG.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

ponderguy said:


> he is literally on pace to be the worst shooter in NBA history. i don't care if he can walk across water any time you are the worst anything in nba history you do not deserve to be in the ASG.



And Rubio isn't...


----------



## ponderguy (Jan 31, 2014)

Basel said:


> And Rubio isn't...





> Rubio is shooting 36.9 percent, and through three partial seasons and 3,700 minutes, he’s a career 36 percent shooter
> ....
> Rubio is on pace to be the worst shooter in the modern history of the NBA. Since the inception of the league, 61 total players have logged at least 5,000 career minutes and finished with a field goal mark of 38 percent or worse. Fifty-nine of those guys began their careers in 1965 or earlier; the other two are Eddie Griffin and Daequan Cook, who did not make it far beyond the 5,000-minute threshold.


http://grantland.com/features/the-young-nba-players-looking-make-leap-greatness/


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

ponderguy said:


> http://grantland.com/features/the-young-nba-players-looking-make-leap-greatness/



I'm saying he's not in the ASG. You said he doesn't deserve to be, which I agree with. That's why he isn't. I know he's a terrible shooter.


----------



## ponderguy (Jan 31, 2014)

Basel said:


> I'm saying he's not in the ASG. You said he doesn't deserve to be, which I agree with. That's why he isn't. I know he's a terrible shooter.


right. I was responding to mixums allegation that Rubio deserved in over lillard 



> other then shooting.... rubio is way better. better defender by a mile, better assists, better rebounder and finisher. lillard can shoot 3s thats it.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

Basel said:


> For a Blazers fan, you sure do seem to hate your team and its players.
> .


You obviously don't remember MIX's posting style do you?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> You obviously don't remember MIX's posting style do you?



Honestly? No.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

Basel said:


> Honestly? No.


Well, you're about to find out.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> Well, you're about to find out.



Sounds good. I have zero care what he feels about his own team. Just thought it was amusing.


----------

